# Pelagic's TX Center Console Shootout



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Its that time again!! July 24-26 based out of Surfside Marina, Pelagic is hosting the 2nd annual TCCS (TX Center Console Shootout). Prizes and payout will be bigger and better this year and looking forward to seeing the returning champs on the Papotanic defend their title! Calling ALL center consoles and outboard vessels from Galveston, Freeport, Port OConnor, Port Aransas, etc come on out and show us what you got....Dorado, Wahoo, Tuna, and Swordfish! 

Please feel free to message me with any questions or get in touch with the Surfside Marina @ (979) 230-9400


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Can you leave from any port, or just SSM?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Same weekend as the Crab Trap.


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

donf said:


> Can you leave from any port, or just SSM?


Boats *MAY* depart from the port of their choosing!

Boats must attend capt's meeting and weigh-in at Surfside Marina.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

It's not just center consoles but all outboards?


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

DRILHER said:


> It's not just center consoles but all outboards?


Correct, outboard expresses and walkarounds *ARE* allowed!! The more the merrier....


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Got the crew set .... and the weather is starting to look ----. Shhh, don't say it and jinx it!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## WahooMaster08 (Nov 11, 2009)

Work yet again is keeping me off the water. Can't wait to get back out with ya Bruce.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I was there for the weigh in last year. Great tournament.. Pelagic does a good job putting it on! Good luck guys! Brett


----------



## Team SeaDrifter (Feb 5, 2013)

MX capt, u got room for me? I would like to test out that fine casting platform you got..


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Team SeaDrifter said:


> MX capt, u got room for me? I would like to test out that fine casting platform you got..


Hahaha you better believe it! Looking forward to a great trip and great times.


----------



## Fish monger (Jul 20, 2011)

Well looks like this tournament has been cancelled as well.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Fish monger said:


> Well looks like this tournament has been cancelled as well.


Why?


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

And where did you get this cancellation info?


----------



## Fish monger (Jul 20, 2011)

Call Surfside marina and ask them 979-230-9400 not sure the reason but the marina cancelled it


----------



## trim change (Apr 29, 2005)

I just called the marina, and they said it is undecided, but they were talking about cancelling for some unknown reason, but it is the marina not Pelagic that wants to cancel?? weather looks great, not reason not to have it


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Stand by guys....


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Talked to surfside marina, the tournament is not officially cancelled, but they are discussing the issue due to the fact that only one boat has entered to date. One, and it's not even the defending champion. 
I guess , if we want to fish this, we need to sign up soon before they pull the plug.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

If this tournament cancels. Might I suggest all those who are interested in tournament fishing next weekend to join the Mark's Crab Trap Tournament(see other thread). This great little tournament typically pulls 30-35 boats (15ish have already committed) and it is one heck of a party. The great part is that you can leave from your home port. If you do not catch anything worth weighing, go back to your home port and drive over for the after party. If you land some nice fish, detour the boat to Sargent for the weigh in and the after party.


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

The tournament is ON! Anybody with questions let me know. The Pelagic gang is coming and there are several boats committed, we are having the tournament And we are going deep! Don't get nervous people....

Just to reiterate- this is a true bluewater tournament...yellowfin tuna, wahoo, mahi, and swordfish. ANY outboard may enter, and you may fish from ANY port! The weather is looking right and texas big game fishing is on FIRE!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I talked to the Pelagic crew yesterday.. They are pretty pumped. Looks like good weather too. Colin may be flying in and fishing with us early.. This is a great event for the outboards on the Texas coast.. Good luck to everyone! Looking forward to seeing what gets weighed in this one! Brett


----------



## bluewater bear (May 24, 2004)

Everyone....this is gonna be a stellar tourney!!! Weather is lookin #%*#. U can fill the blanks in on the weather portion but will be a blast! The Pelagic group ALWAYS puts on great tournaments. From Zancundo to the most recent one in Cabo, always a great time!!! Every cc boat needs to be at this one!!! Don't be that crew that wished they had fished it but didn't!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Jan 14, 2012)

**** that's a monster yellow in yall's tournament ad


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> **** that's a monster yellow in yall's tournament ad


Or just a midget next to it


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

TX Center Console Shootout!!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Good luck to all...:cheers: Looks like a good tourney for the small boats!

DL :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I just got a call from the guys at *Pelagic Gear* and they have stepped up with a really cool add on to the tournament!!! 
Ron and Collin have decided to add in.* If any team entered breaks the Tuna, Wahoo, Dolphin or the Swordfish-Texas State Record during the "Pelagic" TX Center Console Shootout they will win **$5,000.00 in Pelagic Gear!* This is going to be another great Tournament. This is the month of the big fish and the gulf is going off! Good luck everyone! The weather is looking great so far!!!!

Very cool guys!

Brett Holden- Booby Trap fFshing Team

http://www.pelagicgear.com/


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> I just got a call from the guys at *Pelagic Gear* and they have stepped up with a really cool add on to the tournament!!!
> Ron and Collin have decided to add in.* If any team entered breaks the Tuna, Wahoo, Dolphin or the Swordfish-Texas State Record during the "Pelagic" TX Center Console Shootout they will win **$5,000.00 in Pelagic Gear!* This is going to be another great Tournament. This is the month of the big fish and the gulf is going off! Good luck everyone! The weather is looking great so far!!!!
> 
> Very cool guys!
> ...


Man thats awesome!!!! Pelagic Gear and those guys are class act all the way! 
Their gear is always top notch world class stuff. I wish they had bigger man sizes!!! I would wear their clothes all the time! I love it!! As good as it gets.
This will create some excitement for sure. People will be trying to land that bigger fish! I need to get busy and get on a team! 
Thanks Ahab for chasing this down! This will be exciting!!!
And especially Thanks to Pelagic Gear for all you do along the Texas coast!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Yes looks like another great time had by all.
The Pelagic crew is coming to town for another party tournment.
Let's hope for great weather !!!
We are in !!!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

I here the Pelagic bikini team might show up!!!!


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

This should be a great tournament! Like to see a true outboard blue water tournaments. I remember those old tournaments out of Allen's Landing in Matagorda like The Knucklehead and EZ Money. Fun to see the boats bringing in big wahoo and dolphin. Didn't have the yellowfin fishery back then without the floaters and most didn't know about the swordfish fishery back then. With the popularity of those fisheries now it only going to make the Pelagic tournament that much sweeter. Bey they have a really good tournament with the way the weather is shaping up!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)




----------



## JRB66 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm sure most are waiting to see what the weather does.. I may be in depending.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> I just got a call from the guys at *Pelagic Gear* and they have stepped up with a really cool add on to the tournament!!!
> Ron and Collin have decided to add in.* If any team entered breaks the Tuna, Wahoo, Dolphin or the Swordfish-Texas State Record during the "Pelagic" TX Center Console Shootout they will win **$5,000.00 in Pelagic Gear!* This is going to be another great Tournament. This is the month of the big fish and the gulf is going off! Good luck everyone! The weather is looking great so far!!!!
> 
> Very cool guys!
> ...


That just made the pot a WHOLE lot sweeter!! Awesome idea PELAGIC!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

JRB66 said:


> I'm sure most are waiting to see what the weather does.. I may be in depending.


right now says 1' at the hilltops Friday... Hope it holds!

Great pic Bill glad to see y'all are fishing it again.. These guys really know how to put on a tournament!

Here are a couple of more pics from last year!


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Here is the link to the write up in 'The Waterman's Journal' for last year's tournament:

http://thewatermansjournal.com/blog/article/-texas-center-console-shootout-go-deep-or-go-home

and check this out - Pelagic won 'Best of Show - Best Lifestyle Apparel' at this years iCAST event! Congrats guys! The sonar theme is KILLER!!

Papotanic are you ready to put your new ride to work?!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Joe_S (Jun 24, 2010)

Just saw this thread now....

Add one more to the count...didn't realize that there was a concern about level of interest.

I will be at the marina Sunday along with part of crew to finish prepping the boat, then have the whole crew getting together for dinner Mon night, and have our 2 hotel rooms for Thu night.

We are 100% committed, but until now thought it would be ok just to enter on Thursday. Now I know to get this squared up when SSM opens tomorrow.

WHO ELSE IS DOING THIS???...MIGHT BE GOOD IDEA TO GET A COUNT GOING HERE AND THEN SUBMIT ENTRIES ASAP....

Looks like much better weather than last year too!


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyone have last years final weigh-in for the categories?


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Here are the details!!!!!!*








*Surfside Marina TEXAS CENTER CONSOLE SHOOTOUT Presented by Pelagic Gear*
*Tournament Overview:*
There are three divisions â€" Tuna, Dorado, and Wahoo â€" with a â€œbonusâ€ Swordfish division (optional jackpot; not part of general tournament). Each division counts equally towards the Texas Center Console Shootout Championship (not including â€œbonusâ€ division). Each team can submit scores for their heaviest single fish per species (Tuna, Dorado, Wahoo) caught during the tournament. At the end of the two (2) days of fishing, points will be tallied per team. The team/boat that has the most points totaled across all three divisions will be crowned the winner. The tournament will award 1st,2nd, and 3rd place winners with CASH and *TROPHIES.
TOURNAMENT RULES & INFORMATION:*
*
General Tournament Entry Fee: $500*

$500/boat â€" includes general entry for one boat.
This fee enables the boat to compete in all three (3) tournament divisions: Tuna, Dorado, Wahoo.
This part of the tournament pays 1st â€" 2nd â€" and 3rd place.
The winners are determined by their cumulative points scored across all three divisions.
Teams will score one (1) point per pound for their single heaviest fish weighed in each category.
Teams can choose to weigh more than one fish in each category; however, only their heaviest entrant will be scored.
Gulf Slam Bonus: Teams that weigh-in a fish for every species (tuna, dorado, wahoo) will be awarded 100 bonus points.
All tournament participants must pay the general tournament entry fee to be entered into the Tournament.
The payouts for the general entry tournament are: 1st place = 65%, 2nd place = 25%, and 3rd place = 10%.
*Optional Jackpots: $500 per species*

The species Jackpots are completely optional, but gives teams three more chances to win cash by catching the SINGLE HEAVIEST FISH within each of the three divisions: Tuna, Dorado, and Wahoo.
The optional jackpots are $500/species and winner take all for each species â€" this part of the tournament pays 1st place only for each species; there is no second or third place.
*Optional Swordfish Jackpot: $500 per boat*
*$500 entry fee*


This division is optional and does not count towards your point total in the general tournament.
Teams entered in this division can weigh their single-heaviest swordfish
Heaviest fish wins, first place only, there is no second or third place.
Entry Fee Breakdown:
General entry = $500 (mandatory)
Tuna, Dorado, Wahoo Divisional Jackpots = $500 to $1500 (optional)
Swordfish Jackpot = $500 (optional)
All In = $2500*
All fees (entry and jackpot) must be paid in cash
**Note: General entry payouts are based on 90% return; Jackpots based on 100% return.*
*EXAMPLE:*

*Scorecard:*
* Team Weighs In The Folowing*:
*Tuna @ 120# gets 120 points*
*Dorado                      @20# gets                20 points*
*      Wahoo                      @40# gets                                              40 points*
* Team Scores Points                                                                               180 points*
* Bonus Points                                                                                for all 3 species 100 points*
* Total Team Score:                                                                                     280**points*​ ​ *Official Tournament Rules:*


*Mandatory Captains Meeting & Registration: Thursday July 24th, 5-8 PM.*

*ALL REGISTERED TEAMS MUST BE PAID IN FULL BY 8:00 PM on Thursday.
To be entered in the tournament, all boats general entry fees and any optional jackpots must be PAID IN FULL on or before the Captains Meeting. Cash only. There are no exceptions.

For further questions or to reserve your entry in the Texas Center Console Shootout, please contact
Sherry Harmon at Surfside Marina, Tournament Headquarters: sherry@surfside-marina.com,
(979) 230-9400.

 *​​​


----------



## bigkahuna (Aug 27, 2005)

*We're in like Flynn*

We'll just be trying to keep up with Bill......


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

We are in!


----------



## creepingsquid (Apr 14, 2010)

Was at the weight in last year and it looked like everyone had a great time. Good luck this year guys and gals.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

If any team entered breaks the Tuna, Wahoo, Dolphin or the Swordfish-Texas State Record during the "Pelagic" TX Center Console Shootout they will win $5,000.00 in Pelagic Gear! This is going to be another great Tournament. This is the month of the big fish and the gulf is going off! Good luck everyone! The weather is looking great so far!!!!

Going to be a great tournament again this year for sure! Weather is looking great! Here is the hilltops...


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Hope it holds


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Hasta Luego may be in. Gotta see whos off work


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

It's should be goo I will have the new SeaHunter down there.
You can hear us with wet sounds bumping!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks good. Weather even improved on buoy weathers latest update. I talked to the pelagic team again today. They are pumped.. Looking forward to seeing everyone there. Brett


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

looks like this is shaping up to be a great weekend weather wise...should be a fun tourney and a chance to win some great cash!!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing everyone Thursday at the Captains Meeting. The "Reel Estate" & crew are ready to hit the water. We'll be paying Thursday.


----------



## bigkahuna (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Brett,

Do you know if they are doing anything for junior angler?  I may bring a junior along to help.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

bigkahuna said:


> Hey Brett,
> 
> Do you know if they are doing anything for junior angler?  I may bring a junior along to help.


Not sure.. I can ask Collin.. Looks like good weather and a great tournament so far.. We plan on being in for the weigh in and Pelagic Party... I'll check with him in a few minutes.. Brett


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Freeport marina steps up!

This is a great tournament, thanks to Pelagic and the sponsors.

If it encourages ya'll to enter, I will provide you with a wet slip for the tournament at $1.00 per foot per night. Just give me a call, tell me that you're fishing the tournament and we'll get you squared away.

Timora
979 236-121


----------



## Fish monger (Jul 20, 2011)

Freeport Marina said:


> Freeport marina steps up!
> 
> This is a great tournament, thanks to Pelagic and the sponsors.
> 
> ...


So who is hosting the tournament freeport marina or Surfside marina..


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Surfside Marina is hosting the tournament!

We're just giving the tournament a hand.


----------



## Intercontinental Charters (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey Anthony you can count us in too..


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Brian glad your in!!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Cant wait!! Gonna be &!@#!(& aWESOME! Team Reel Estate!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Should be a great party!!


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Team Reel Assault is IN! See yall Thursday!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I got a really good question.. In the rules it says "TUNA". The rules do not say what type, with that I am assuming ANY TUNA. Would that be a correct statement??

Blackfin, Big Eye, Yellowfin, Bluefin...


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Can't keep a bluefin in the gulf. I'm sure it's gonna take a good size yellowfin to compete


----------



## WillUT72 (Feb 5, 2005)

Last year they accepted any tuna (blackfin, big eye, or yellow), I'd imagine the rules would be the same but maybe one of the tournament reps will reply with a definite answer.


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

capt.brian wilson said:


> Hey Anthony you can count us in too..


See u there Capt Brian.



WillUT72 said:


> Last year they accepted any tuna (blackfin, big eye, or yellow), I'd imagine the rules would be the same but maybe one of the tournament reps will reply with a definite answer.


Yes any legal tuna will work (however not many will settle for a blackfin) so bring your A game....everyone be at captains meeting tomorrow at Surfside marina with any and all questions. Look forward to seeing everyone there!! It's almost game time.


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

papotanic36 said:


> Should be a great party!!


Should be a great tourney!! I am looking forward to coming down for the party on Saturday and checking out that new ride...


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Cool bro see ya there !!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Anybody know how many teams are registered ?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

16 I think mark just got off phone with dad


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Results just in, I'll try to get names of anglers on each boat.
1st place aggregate , Tenacious . 2nd Reel Assault. 3rd Uno Mas
1st Tuna. Tenacious 67.4lbs
1st Wahoo 19.9 lbs Fat Cat Ben Peterik, Tripp Farmer, Blake and Caleb Apffel, Trey Morton
1st Dolphin Reel Assault 28.9 lbs


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I had a good time fishing my first off shore tournament. We caught all 3 species but the YFT avoided us.

We got our first wahoo on troll this morning, actually thought it was another small tuna.

Looking forward to getting back out there soon and fishing some more tournaments.

Congratulations to the winners we quickly got bumped from board once the Rod Father and Popatonic arrived  lol


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

What did Rod Father and Papotonic do?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

I didn't think they placed this is the shot of leader board my dad sent me


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

We had a great time!! And made some money too!! Team Reel Assault!

1st in Mahi and 2nd overall aggregate aint to shabby!

Thanks to Pelagic, and My crew of Kevin, Clutch and Berto! Great day on the water, and good to see some familiar faces

Daren


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I assumed The Rod Father & Popatonic had some good fish, I saw a nice Mako on the scale. I had to run to the house after we got bumped from 3rd. I'm curious to know where we ended up & full results. Congrats to the winners it was a fun little tournament and appreciate the sponsors and organizers putting it on. I know how hard it is organizing & running events like these.


----------



## Joe_S (Jun 24, 2010)

I agree...fun tournament, nice weather, and it was a great time fishing even though we couldn't land our board-breaker.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

WestEndAngler said:


> I assumed The Rod Father & Popatonic had some good fish, I saw a nice Mako on the scale. I had to run to the house after we got bumped from 3rd. I'm curious to know where we ended up & full results. Congrats to the winners it was a fun little tournament and appreciate the sponsors and organizers putting it on. I know how hard it is organizing & running events like these.


I don't think they had any quality fish the way dad was talkin, so you might have got 4th


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Had an excellent time this past weekend. Fishing was great and we had an awesome time with our team. Here are a few of our pics, we took 3rd overall and it was a close one. Looking forward to next year's tournament!! Congrats to all the winners and thank you to everyone that participated. Video coming soon.

PEACE!


----------



## Team SeaDrifter (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks for an awesome trip, MX Capt!! even though we only won 3rd overall, its a winning trip in my books.. two thumbs up for the Lone Star Fishing Co


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Very nice!! Good job!!


----------



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

2011 Seahunt 25 Gamefish said:


> We had a great time!! And made some money too!! Team Reel Assault!
> 
> 1st in Mahi and 2nd overall aggregate aint to shabby!
> 
> ...


AWESOME. :brew:


----------

